# Breitling 5605A



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

This dial is good?

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130336124988

I always look with this dial:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tkanks to all.


----------



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

very clean looking!


----------



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

barkyboy said:


> very clean looking!


up


----------

